# Saugeye Stocking Numbers



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Acton Lake....5/5-12-13/2021....158,865....Fingerlings
Cowan...........5/5-12-13/2021....173,704.... "
East Fork.......4/7/2021...............2,150,000.. Fry
Loramie..........5/10-24/2021.......136,497....Fingerlings
Caesar Creek.4/10/2021............1,402,825 Fry
Caesar Creek.5/25/2021............147,929....Fingerlings

Let me know what other lakes are over there....


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

interesting....thanks!


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Randall said:


> interesting....thanks!


Indian Lake???


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Bohanan66 said:


> Indian Lake???



Posted in Central....


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Most saugeye I have caught at Ceasars this year have been small.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope those fry take off at EF. A friend of mine caught a really nice saugeye there this spring.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Acton Lake....5/5-12-13/2021....158,865....Fingerlings
> Cowan...........5/5-12-13/2021....173,704.... "
> East Fork.......4/7/2021...............2,150,000.. Fry
> Loramie..........5/10-24/2021.......136,497....Fingerlings
> ...


Just wanted to thanks for taking the time to post these in each section.


----------

